

Inside the World's Most Humane Prison - omarelamri
http://content.time.com/time/photogallery/0,29307,1989083_2137376,00.html

======
jordanpg
For anyone who wants text instead of photo essays that reload the page:
[http://www.theguardian.com/society/2012/may/18/halden-
most-h...](http://www.theguardian.com/society/2012/may/18/halden-most-humane-
prison-in-world)

------
omarelamri
This place is way better designed and equipped than most startup cowering
spaces!

